# Notifications



## storyteller (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey guys. Is it possible to possibly modify the search menu bar to display the alerts icon (maybe to the left of search box) once the top menu bar disappears when scrolling down? I love the disappearing menu bar at the top, but losing the notification icon means that you have to scroll all the way to the top of the page before you can click on your next notification. 

Jonathan


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi Jonathan, that makes sense. However it would require including the member's box entirely into the sticky bar, let me look into how possible this is. 

Are you using the forum mostly desktop, laptop, tablet, mobile phone? I suspect some issues with having this occur on a cellphone-size screen... 

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## storyteller (Oct 3, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Jonathan, that makes sense. However it would require including the member's box entirely into the sticky bar, let me look into how possible this is.
> 
> Are you using the forum mostly desktop, laptop, tablet, mobile phone? I suspect some issues with having this occur on a cellphone-size screen...
> 
> ...


Desktop actually. But just to clarify, I'm not asking for any major work to be done... just hopefully for a way to cycle back through the notifications. I usually click on one, see what has been said, click on the next one, see what was said there, etc. Moving the entire member box into the sticky box might lose the overall aesthetics to the site (which is quite nice!). I was just thinking of some way to keep functionality with the overall layout. There may be some better ideas on how that might be able to happen other than just having the notification icon appear when the top bar disappears.

I'm also pretty sure the notifications icon always stays at the top of phones and tablets.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 3, 2019)

While CreativeForge is looking into what is possible, the current solution might be to use the "scroll to top" button that appears in the lower right corner of your browser as you begin to scroll.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 22, 2019)

It seems like you figured it out! I just noticed the alert icon next to the search bar and always visible. This is a good improvement.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 22, 2019)

YES! I just finished tweaking it. I wish I could move it close to the search box, but that will have to wait as well as I don't know how yet. 

Glad it's working!


----------



## ism (Oct 22, 2019)

Very helpful tweak.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 22, 2019)

This icon appears centered over here, which feels VERY weird. It should go right after Members button (or the search field, indeed), no?


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 22, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> It should go right after Members button, no?



Yes, although I suppose I'd get used to it... Certainly save having to scroll to the top of the page to access them many hundreds of alerts I get


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 22, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> This icon appears centered over here, which feels VERY weird. It should go right after Members button (or the search field, indeed), no?



Hmmm... which browser are you using? You should see the SEARCH box on the right... and for sure I am looking into moving this alert bell toward the search box, OR closer to Members. ( I have one extra thing on mine with Ads Manager being an admin, but most people will see what you see. So I do understand how EMPTY it looks!).


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 22, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> moving this alert bell toward the search box, OR closer to Members



either way would suit me 

Chrome on Windows 10 Pro


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 22, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> either way would suit me
> 
> Chrome on Windows 10 Pro



OK thanks, so you and I see the same thing.

And @EvilDragon, which browser is that screenshot from? Is it truncated to the right, and that' why we don't see the search box, yes?


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 22, 2019)

Could be that screen resolution plays a part here?

For me the notification bell is pretty much positioned over the letter "n" of "Content" and that is with Chrome maximised and a screen resolution of 1920 x 1080. That puts it central between "Members" and the Search box.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 22, 2019)

Using Waterfox here. So, basically Firefox.

I truncated the image because it would be 1920px wide. It's dead center in the top strip over here.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 22, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> It's dead center in the top strip over here.


Same. On chrome.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 23, 2019)

Firefox on Windows10: The bell is above "Your Content" but moves as I resize Firefox. The bell seems centered in the space between "members" and the search box.

Firefox on Android: The notification bell appears to to the right of the search box

Great addition!


----------



## thesteelydane (Oct 24, 2019)

Not to throw fuel on the fire, but on mobile, having 2 bells that do the exact same thing always visible is a bit annoying. No amount of furious scrolling will make them go away!


----------



## chillbot (Oct 24, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> a bit annoying.


Verified and +1.


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 27, 2019)

thesteelydane said:


> Not to throw fuel on the fire, but on mobile, having 2 bells that do the exact same thing always visible is a bit annoying. No amount of furious scrolling will make them go away!


Aaah, came here to say the same thing.

Just noticed the second bell has gone away now. I’m so ecstatic about this I’d like to give you all a virtual hug. But, if that’s a bit weird then maybe a thank you will do!


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 27, 2019)

I still have two bells.

The one that was centred between Members and Search is now nestled up against Search.

Ain't complaining, just saying


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh... just realised... second bell on mobile... yeah, that's gone.


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 27, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Oh... just realised... second bell on mobile... yeah, that's gone.


Well it’s mostly gone. It appears on my iPhone for maybe 0.25 seconds each time I go into a new thread or forum, then vanishes again. The pesky little varmint!


----------



## AllanH (Oct 27, 2019)

The second bell is now gone Firefox mobile on Android. Nice! Thank you for this improvement.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi all, thanks for all your feedbacks! Could you check now - both on desktop and mobile - and let me know if the changes I just made are adequate? 

Basically I removed the notification bell from the top and stapled it permanently on the submenu beside the SEARCH box. This eliminates the duplication both on desktop (before the sticky feature is triggered) and on mobile. The modifications should show on both the Dark and the Light themes.

Thanks in advance!

Andre


----------



## AllanH (Oct 27, 2019)

Firefox on windows 10 and Android works for me as you describe. This is nice and clean. Looking good!


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 27, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Hi all, thanks for all your feedbacks! Could you check now - both on desktop and mobile - and let me know if the changes I just made are adequate?
> 
> Basically I removed the notification bell from the top and stapled it permanently on the submenu beside the SEARCH box. This eliminates the duplication both on desktop (before the sticky feature is triggered) and on mobile. The modifications should show on both the Dark and the Light themes.
> 
> ...


The bell is not quite aligned with the rest of the row - it’s a fraction lower.

Also, when I tap on it, the whole row moves over to the left by a couple of millimetres.

iPhone 6S, Safari, iOS 12


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 27, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> it’s a fraction lower



strange, that, on my phone, android with chrome, the bell it a touch higher

again, not complaining... all is good


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> The bell is not quite aligned with the rest of the row - it’s a fraction lower.
> 
> Also, when I tap on it, the whole row moves over to the left by a couple of millimetres.
> 
> iPhone 6S, Safari, iOS 12



Can you check now?


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 27, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Can you check now?


That’s better, but still it seems like the bell goes slightly lower when the url menu appears in Safari. Either it’s a very slight difference, or I could be imagining that.

The whole thing still jumps over to the left when I hit the bell and the menu opens...


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> That’s better, but still it seems like the bell goes slightly lower when the url menu appears in Safari. Either it’s a very slight difference, or I could be imagining that.
> 
> The whole thing still jumps over to the left when I hit the bell and the menu opens...



I just realized you meant you are using Safari on MOBILE. Basically the real issue is how it looks on MOBILE. Let me look into this.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2019)

OK, can you refresh your page and send a screenshot? 

I think the bell is now behaving. But unfortunately, the little "jump" is the time it takes for the CSS code to read and apply "hide this." I haven't been able to both hide that element, AND remove the original space it occupied. To do this I'd have to modify the code in such a way that would require the sticky bar bell icon to be edited on the theme page, rather than CSS to try and move it in place. 

I think for today I will leave it at that...


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 27, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> OK, can you refresh your page and send a screenshot?
> 
> I think the bell is now behaving. But unfortunately, the little "jump" is the time it takes for the CSS code to read and apply "hide this." I haven't been able to both hide that element, AND remove the original space it occupied. To do this I'd have to modify the code in such a way that would require the sticky bar bell icon to be edited on the theme page, rather than CSS to try and move it in place.
> 
> I think for today I will leave it at that...


Ok. Something’s gone awry with the positioning, but it’s not broken completely...


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 27, 2019)

Problem I am having at the moment, on my phone is I have to tap the bell icon a couple of times before it works. Sometimes five or six times.


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 27, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Problem I am having at the moment, on my phone is I have to tap the bell icon a couple of times before it works. Sometimes five or six times.


You and your 1st world problems!


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Problem I am having at the moment, on my phone is I have to tap the bell icon a couple of times before it works. Sometimes five or six times.



Hopefully it now works for you!

Let me know...


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes, indeed it does 

Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 28, 2019)

It's great now. Will take a bit of getting used to to look next to search field for it, but no duplication, all good!

I would maybe argue that the whole user frame in top right should also always stay on top (but maybe just on desktop).


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 28, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> It's great now. Will take a bit of getting used to to look next to search field for it, but no duplication, all good!



Here is what I saw when I logged in today. It's not too far from where it was before. 








EvilDragon said:


> I would maybe argue that the whole user frame in top right should also always stay on top (but maybe just on desktop).



It would be ideal, yes, I wish the theme developers would consider that. It's automatically happening on mobile I think. But, at least now, when there are alerts showing the little red bubble with a number, we know there's content, and don't have to always scroll back and forth to check the next. 

I'm happy with that!


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 28, 2019)

storyteller said:


> Hey guys. Is it possible to possibly modify the search menu bar to display the alerts icon (maybe to the left of search box) once the top menu bar disappears when scrolling down? I love the disappearing menu bar at the top, but losing the notification icon means that you have to scroll all the way to the top of the page before you can click on your next notification.
> 
> Jonathan



Hi Jonathan,

Not sure you saw the modifications I've done for the Alerts notification? Let me know how it looks on your end.

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## storyteller (Oct 29, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Jonathan,
> 
> Not sure you saw the modifications I've done for the Alerts notification? Let me know how it looks on your end.
> 
> ...


Andre, it’s looking great! Thanks for the addition. It definitely solves the issue I was experiencing. And by the replies, it looks like it will be very well received by the community.

Jonathan


----------

